
Canada will require all air travelers to wear face masks - finphil
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/17/americas/canada-air-traveler-face-mask/index.html
======
sacks2k
I think this is a great idea and I suspect we will also see this happen in the
US.

~~~
finphil
Agreed, this is probably the "new normal" in most places.

